# Super CRS - Full Red



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

These shrimps are $60 each on the internet.

Why they are so expensive?


----------



## rain (May 25, 2016)

what website are you seeing this. need more info to know reason


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Aren't those like panda red wines or something


----------



## jumpsmasher (Feb 1, 2011)

That photo looks more like an extreme Red Ruby / Red Wine (those go for about $60 as well)

Super CRS & CBS are basically CRS / CBS that has been selectively bred for their red coverage - think opposite of the normal development path for CRS / CBS. There are suppose to be 100% CRS / CBS genes so not crossed with any other shrimps like tiger or taiwan bees.

Here are some high grade ones i got in a while back





high grade ones are still fairly expensive as they are (or were) a new and rare type. They originally came from german breeders but recently there are becoming more common as the taiwan breeders have started to produce and well as local breeders.

Most of the people I know that has them are having a hard time breeding them; maybe because the gene pool is not very diverse at the moment - similar to the situation when Taiwan Bees first came out but prices for the lower grades ones has been dropping quickly though and will continue to drop I believe


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful shrimps jumpsmasher!


----------

